# Dogs and Generals



## Shec (12 Aug 2005)

As a former soldier who is now owned by a dog this story really caught my eye:   

http://www.ottawasun.com/News/National/2005/08/12/pf-1169420.html


----------



## larry Strong (15 Aug 2005)

Not a day goes by, in that I get a lesson in love and loyalty.


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2005)

What an awesome article!!
We are owned by 2 dogs, both Akita's(Nina and Diesel), and have learned alot from the two of them. Diesel came form a rescue at the age of 9 months and has now been with us for 4 years. Nina came from a breeder and is 3. We also currently have a stray pup that is living with us(since last Friday morning) until we can find his owners. Even he has taught me a bit about patience...and how I do not want more kids 

Thank you for posting that incredible article!


----------



## x-grunt (15 Aug 2005)

I keep thinking about all the chaos of the situation, revving up an over-excited dog - followed by small ball-like objects rolling around.

Are we sure this was a deliberate sacrifice, or was this a dog deciding he wants to play too?

I know, I know...it's a heretical thought. But my old dog would probably want to chase the "balls" too, and end up an 'accidental hero".


----------



## Shec (15 Aug 2005)

I take x-grunt's point about a revved up dog and it indeed is a good one.   However I did some deeper digging and found this:

http://www.cdli.ca/CITE/newfoundland_gander_hero.htm

The fact that Gander "attacked" the Japanese twice before the grenade incident arguably tells me that he had some idea that his masters were being threatened and he was defending them.   

Like Springroll I too am owned by an Akita that we rescued just a little over 4 years ago.   Our vet commented that because we rescued Kinook we saved her life and that she will someday save ours.   The Royal Rifles rescued Gander which seems to lend credence to that theory in my mind anyway.   And as Larry Strong writes, the operative words are "love and "loyalty".


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2005)

You will not know loyalty like what you will get from your Akita, Shec.

Diesel came to us at a time when I needed him and obviously he needed me, and there is a bond there that will never cease(I think I like Diesel more than my husband some days!)

If you ever want to switch pics, I would be very interested.


----------



## qjdb (24 Aug 2005)

would someone be albe to post the text of the article?  It says that I can read it, if I pay $10 to the newspaper.

Thanks

Quentin


----------



## Shec (27 Aug 2005)

They're trying to charge me $10 too, I suppose that's the drill when an item goes into the archives.   However you don't  have to pay for the second link I posted which is much more elaborate than the news story we can't access without shelling out.


----------

